# Yoo-hoo!



## marvilla

Bon dia!
Algú sap com transcriure aquesta forma de salutació al català?
_*
Iu-hu? Ioo-hoo?*_

Gràcies per endavant,
Marvilla.


----------



## Xiscomx

Visca! Bravo!
A Mallorca s'usa molt el castellenisme: Yupi!


----------



## marvilla

Gràcies, Xiscomx,
En el context en què ho he trobat no és sinònim de "visca" o "bravo", sinó d'"hola". Tampoc és que en busqui un equivalent o sinònim, sinó que m'interessa saber com s'escriu en català.
Marvilla.


----------



## Xiscomx

Uep! Com anam? = ¡Hola! ¿Cómo va?


----------



## marvilla

Ja, però, insisteixo: No es pot dir "yoo-hoo!" en català?
Marvilla.


----------



## Xiscomx

En realitat, tant en català com en qualsevol altra llengua, pots proferir un crit de goig com et surti de la boca en un moment determinat.
Unes exclamacions de goig que possiblement t'anirien bé:
-Alça!
-Alça, alça, alça!
-Alça, noi!
-Alça, nen!
-Alça, pilili!
-Alça, Manela!
-Alça, Marià!
-Alça, Maria!


----------



## marvilla

Bon dia,
Llavors, és que no es pot dir "Yoo-hoo" en català com a forma de salutació o per cridar l'atenció d'algú???
Marvilla.


----------



## Xiscomx

Ja t´he respost al principi de #6.


----------



## RIU

EeeeeeOooooooo


----------



## Penyafort

A les llengües llatines, aquest tipus de salutació és més aviat _cucu!_

Ara, si t'estimes més conservar l'original, millor escriure _iu-hu!_, sí.


----------

